# PX4 Compact



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

So I am looking for my very first handgun. I heard that the PX4 compact was very reliable. Plz anyone that owns one or has previously owned one. I would love some feedback before I make a decision


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

I have the px4 compact in 9 mm. I just got it a couple of weeks ago and ammo is about as scarce as a purple buffalo so i havnt shot it yet. Ive done sone dry fire with it and ther ergonomics are amazingexcept i have small hands so i have to re adjust my grip to flick the saftey. Anyways the best advice anyone here could give you is gonna be go to the range shoot as many different handguns as possible varying in brand, caliber, and size (full size, compact, sub compact) then make your decision after that. It also depends on what you intend to use this for HD,CC, or just a range gun. Happy hunting and be safe


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I've owned the PX4 compact(the sweat heart of the bunch) and it's been my EDC for the past 2 years or so. It's one of my favorites. Like youngvet24 has made a wise decision. Go get it partner would be my advise. Not only is it reliable, but man "o" man what a shooter. It can shoot the legs off a fly @ 20 yards. Bench it and you'll see. Ma-Ma-Mia, it's a Beretta. The super durable lockup on the pistol is comparable to a bolt action rifle or a Benelli shot gun in my experience.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i got px4 9mm and the gun i think is great. i had a glock and did not like i did not have a hammer on the glock. the px4 is easy to carry to. i was going to the range to get use it it before i took my chl shooting test. i shot a 250 on my test. i put about 300 rouds thru it with out any problems. i did do a full size px4 mag to get it to hold more rounds.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Which gun should I buy?" = "Which girl should I marry?"

I suggest that both are situations in which you have to try several of them out first, and then make your decision based upon experience.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Or you can do what i did and do as nuch freaking reasearch as possible hold as many as possible lol just not advised


----------



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

I greatly appreciate all the feedback. I will try and shoot it before I make the purchase, but just from the way that it feels in my hands I believe I would love this firearm


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thats exactly why i personally picked it. I dont have a range that i can rent firearms from to test them out so i had to hold as many as i could get my hands on and the px4 just screamed at me lol


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a PX4 Compact, it is one of my favorite pistols. Very accurate, very manageable recoil, feeds everything, have never had an FTanything. Mine has about 500 rounds through it and it's still great.


----------



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

That is awesome, I need a reliable handgun. And for my first I don't want something that is gonna suck. I do have a range that I could go to. And I plan on going sometime this month. But the Px4 compact just feels absolutely Awesome.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Mine was a toss up between the m&p and the px4 and when i held the both i fell in love with the px4. Im dying to take her to the range


----------



## BurgerBoy (Apr 24, 2012)

I carry a PX4 Compact. It's great gun. I've never had any failures with it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Marry the woman with the most ammo?


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

ammo is getting easier to find so dont go do any thing dumb like get married to get some ammo. lol


----------



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

I will most definately keep that in mind


----------



## Kingfish (Oct 4, 2013)

I have the PX4 compact in 9mm. Standard grip holds 15 rds and does not need a pinky extension. This is my favorite carry gun and feels great to hold and the looks are awesome. Aside from this being the perfect size, I wanted the decocker and DA/SA for loaded chamber carry. The trigger is smoother with a shorter reset than my M&P9c or Glock 17. Buy this one for sure and then get your second choice later.


TRANE said:


> So I am looking for my very first handgun. I heard that the PX4 compact was very reliable. Plz anyone that owns one or has previously owned one. I would love some feedback before I make a decision


----------

